# Election Posters...



## rustbucket (2 Feb 2011)

Well, its started. A Rake of them up on my road as of yesterday afternoon.

I cant stand the sight of them.... Is it illegal to take them down?

I mean how much do all these cost? What a waste of money


----------



## delgirl (2 Feb 2011)

They put them up during the night in our area - wonder why?


----------



## gianni (2 Feb 2011)

rustbucket said:


> I mean how much do all these cost? What a waste of money



There was a small piece about posters on Morning Ireland this morning, (about 3/4 of the way into the podcast)

http://www.rte.ie/podcasts/2011/pc/pod-v-0202112ndhour40m04smorningireland-pid0-2404224.mp3

Estimates are that 1.0 - 1.5 million posters will be put up. The average cost for the  48" X 32" colour posters is E4.50 plus VAT each


----------



## rustbucket (2 Feb 2011)

gianni said:


> There was a small piece about posters on Morning Ireland this morning, (about 3/4 of the way into the podcast)
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/podcasts/2011/pc/pod-v-0202112ndhour40m04smorningireland-pid0-2404224.mp3
> 
> Estimates are that 1.0 - 1.5 million posters will be put up. The average cost for the 48" X 32" colour posters is E4.50 plus VAT each


 
You are kidding right? That unbeliveable. If thats true where does the money come to pay for it?


----------



## gianni (3 Feb 2011)

rustbucket said:


> You are kidding right? That unbeliveable. If thats true where does the money come to pay for it?



Have a listen to the audio link! That's the price the printer quotes.

As for where does the money come from... have a guess...


----------



## truthseeker (4 Feb 2011)

Two different election posters have flown down and smacked into my car in the past 24 hours. One hit the windscreen and bounced off behind me, the other hit the side of the car - both while I was driving.

Very annoying.


----------



## duchalla (4 Feb 2011)

Slightly off topic, at work yesterday Mrs. Duchalla was asked to contact the printing company they usually use re. an order of leaflets.  Only to be told, sorry cant do it, too busy printing election leaflets...


----------



## micmclo (4 Feb 2011)

At least printing companies are getting some business, good time for them if they get a contract.

And even if they are overpriced, if a party heads to Northern Ireland for better value, the papers will pick it up and run a story on it so parties or candidates don't dare do that


----------



## RMCF (4 Feb 2011)

On the way from work last night and to work this morning, the roads and streets were littered with ones blown down in the gales.


----------



## DerKaiser (4 Feb 2011)

RMCF said:


> On the way from work last night and to work this morning, the roads and streets were littered with ones blown down in the gales.


 
It's dangerous for drivers and pedestrians.  Would it not be simple to ban them?  People can advertise in the media.


----------



## Staples (4 Feb 2011)

RMCF said:


> On the way from work last night and to work this morning, the roads and streets were littered with ones blown down in the gales.


 
Must be why Bertie always favoured a Summer election.


----------



## rustbucket (4 Feb 2011)

Im really getting a bit annoyed by it now. Every morning when I open the blinds or step out the front door I have Eamon bloody Gilmore staring me in the face!


----------



## WaterWater (5 Feb 2011)

I was thinking of getting a few of them and making a composting area at the end of my garden, using them as the walls. Any other uses?


----------



## RMCF (5 Feb 2011)

I think they would make good sleighs for the next cold snap.


----------



## AgathaC (5 Feb 2011)

They are such a waste of money! Is anyone really influenced in their vote by seeing someone's picture on a poster?? I doubt it.


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Feb 2011)

WaterWater said:


> I was thinking of getting a few of them and making a composting area at the end of my garden, using them as the walls. Any other uses?



Oh, WaterWater, you've gone away down in my estimation! 

How could anyone be so disrespectful to organic, household waste?


----------



## Complainer (5 Feb 2011)

AgathaC said:


> They are such a waste of money! Is anyone really influenced in their vote by seeing someone's picture on a poster?? I doubt it.



Banning posters favours existing candidates over new candidates. DCC banned them at one stage in the nineties, and new candidates found it very hard to get any hold on the electorate without getting their face up.


----------



## becky (5 Feb 2011)

AgathaC said:


> They are such a waste of money! Is anyone really influenced in their vote by seeing someone's picture on a poster?? I doubt it.



Posters or lack of don't influence my vote.  The calling to your door though annoys me more, had 3 lots this morning.  Does someone knocking at your door handing you a leaflet help you decide who you vote or not vote for.


----------



## Complainer (6 Feb 2011)

Many voters are seriously interested in and engaged in the process this time round, much more so than in any other election in the past ten years. I canvassed a single mother yesterday who had gone through each of the main party websites looking for their policies on the issue closest to her heart - housing - and could speak in detail on the strengths and weaknesses of each party on this topic. Many voters welcome the opportunity to meet the candidate face to face, and give em a bit of a grilling on their priorities. 

If you don't want to meet canvassers or candidates, a simple 'No thanks' or a nice clear sign on the door will look after you.


----------



## horusd (6 Feb 2011)

> If you don't want to meet canvassers or candidates, a simple 'No thanks' or a nice clear sign on the door will look after you


 
I have a very clear sign on the door. No FF or green leaflets (wasting my green bin space) or canvassers. Worked so far.  


On the posters, I  can mostly live with them but what bugs me is all the plastic tags that are left afterwards. There's poles around here that have tons of them built up over the yrs. I know that canvassers are supposed to remove them, but they never do.

Another thing I noticed was they were placed over pedestrian bridges in Dublin. The winds were ripping them off, and they were falling on traffic. I was very wary driving under them.


----------



## Complainer (6 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> I know that canvassers are supposed to remove them, but they never do.
> 
> .


Some do. Our teams would always strip a pole of any cable ties when removing a poster.


----------



## Purple (6 Feb 2011)

becky said:


> The calling to your door though annoys me more, had 3 lots this morning.  Does someone knocking at your door handing you a leaflet help you decide who you vote or not vote for.


 I never get them calling to my house. OK, I've had one ever; a woman representing George Lee. They must know what I'm like.


----------

